# Hygetropin or Getropin HGH



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

*Which one?*​
Hygetropin 350.00%Getropin350.00%


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Hygetropin or Getropin HGH which is better in your opinion :confused1:

Many thanks

Paulieb


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would use whichever I could get cheapest.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Dezw said:


> I would use whichever I could get cheapest.


Fair point, are you saying they are just as good as each other?


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

my source prices getropin a little higher than hyge, kigs and jin...........so for my first go on growth i chose getropin and have stuck to it


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well there both made by hygene,I'm quizzing it's pin wheel top hygetropin,I personally prefer getropin,have used both.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys


----------

